# Nintendo 3DS Thwarts a Cheating Husband



## Devin (Apr 5, 2011)

​


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> So today is the seventh day the Nintendo 3DS has been on the market in North America. It featured a bevy of launch titles, glasses-free 3D, and now can apparently catch a cheating spouse.
> 
> A Los Angeles area woman named Karen had suspected her husband of infidelity for a while, but he would erase text conversations and generally cover his tracks. She didn't want to hire a private investigator or install cameras, so she decided to employ the Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> ...



Source


----------



## raulpica (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Nintendo and how those funny stories really happen


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is a win. Go Nintendo!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly I would've just kept the $250, took the day off from work, and stormed in when his mistress was there. Seems simple enough.

EDIT: Also, who brings their 3DS over to their sex buddy's house when you're helping him cheat on his wife?


----------



## Devin (Apr 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Honestly I would've just kept the $250, took the day off from work, and stormed in when his mistress was there. Seems simple enough.



Now, where's the fun in that?


----------



## Fishaman P (Apr 5, 2011)

That was actually really smart.  I never would have thought of that.

I just wonder what she did about it.


----------



## Lushay (Apr 5, 2011)

The best thing about this is the fact he was cheating on her with some woman while they were playing the 3DS. Taking 3D sex pictures i bet.


----------



## basher11 (Apr 5, 2011)

this is hilarious.


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 5, 2011)

That is so awesome!


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 5, 2011)

No need to hire PI now, just use 3DS.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2011)

Though this being cool, that husband and his mistress were the most stupid people in the world. Cheating on your wife to play the 3DS with your new girl in your own HOUSE? Really?


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 5, 2011)

This is extremely stupid, yet somehow amusing.


----------



## gamefreak94 (Apr 5, 2011)

Amiti said:
			
		

> Though this being cool, that husband and his mistress were the most stupid people in the world. Cheating on your wife to play the 3DS with your new girl in your own HOUSE? Really?


Well maybe she has work duh?
And i think her husband had the Mii downloaded on his 3DS which then downloaded to hers, well that's my guess


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

I bet now 007 would be interested in knowing this kinda information.


----------



## Warrior522 (Apr 5, 2011)

OHGODITHURTS... XD


----------



## twiztidsinz (Apr 5, 2011)

Turns out the girl was 5 and she was part of a Little Sister/Big Brother Program.


----------



## Devin (Apr 5, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> Amiti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. He bought a 3DS for his mistress, as well as one for himself. His wife was suspicious so she bought one, and activated StreetPass. She then put her 3DS in their closet, and left. Then the husband, and her mistress came into the room. The mistress's 3DS sent her Mii to the wive's 3DS. Ending in him being caught. XD


----------



## Keeley (Apr 5, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> She placed her 3DS in the closet for a few days, “I came home from work yesterday and saw nothing, but on *April 1st,* my 3DS’ Street Pass was lit up and saw the bitch’s Mii on it.”



Is this a coincidence or just my paranoia?


----------



## Devin (Apr 5, 2011)

Sir, I appreciate your curiosity to whether or not this article is legit, but please refrain from quoting the long first post. At least shorten it so that the page does stretch. Thanks.


----------



## DeadLocked (Apr 5, 2011)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> And i think her husband had the Mii downloaded on his 3DS *which then downloaded to hers*, well that's my guess


They don't do that.

Cool story, seems too perfect to be true. If you go to someone's house to..well do it, why would you take your 3DS? Especially being that age.

AH april 1st, I call bullshit. Didn't see it but now I KNOW it's too good to be true.


----------



## injected11 (Apr 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Women keep _everything_ in their purse.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> why would you take your 3DS?


Maybe he wasn't cheating it she just came over to play videos games with him? Could happen.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 5, 2011)

Meh, this doesn't prove anything and certainly would not hold up in divorce court.


----------



## junkerde (Apr 5, 2011)

nvm


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else is he gonna do? Talk to her?

Some people need a rest ('cos you get sore, may need to "refill" etc) and so playing games is a good time eater before more nookie.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 5, 2011)

Also a major win for Nintendo, 3 DS's sold!


----------



## mad567 (Apr 5, 2011)

Now I won't buy a 3ds xD.........
That was a nice story


----------



## Nottulys (Apr 5, 2011)

Lushay said:
			
		

> The best thing about this is the fact he was cheating on her with some woman while they were playing the 3DS. Taking 3D sex pictures i bet.



That was so damn stupid, its so damn funny....LMAO


----------



## Sop (Apr 5, 2011)

Cool story brah
He was prolly mirin her pecs bro


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Apr 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> gamefreak94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't need a case at all to get a divorce. If you don't want to be with the person, you don't want to be with the person. You don't need a case at all.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems eerily similar to this story from the Wii's early days

http://www.gamepro.com/article/news/149128...-cheating-wife/


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 5, 2011)

well there is always a reason why husbands cheat. Maybe we can write a book about the weird possibilities for a 3ds like the torch tht was used by a boy for finding the phone during an accident


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL this is funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
A lot of "other" things can be identified aswell because of the streetpass function =)


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

almost everything can be used for anything these days. all you need is creativity.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 5, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> almost everything can be used for anything these days. all you need is creativity.



She says that it lit up on the 1st of April. I call bull shit.


----------



## coolness (Apr 5, 2011)

use your 3DS as spy gatchet nice


----------



## Narayan (Apr 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hoho, this story is most likely to be fake, yes? 

however, can you not see the possibility of what something can do? 

i was merely stating something that is visible in our lives.

how do you think the PC became a console?


----------



## ChrisRX (Apr 5, 2011)

So they bought 2 3DS systems but no games for either of them?


----------



## Pyrmon (Apr 5, 2011)

Zorua said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe the husband was playing a joke on his wife to make her believe he was cheating on her


----------



## JoyConG (Apr 5, 2011)

The 3DS is in sleep mode; they brought it over because they had common interest.. The two bought the consoles on launch on the same reciept so it's likely they drag it around. They didn't need to be playing, just asleep in street pass. They probably didn't even look at their consoles because they didn't see the notification.

And so they couldn't anticipate a hidden unit.. However, if they had checked their systems, they may have known to seek out her 3DS.. unless of course the wife was even smarter to make a random mii to avoid suspicion.

Well played.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 5, 2011)

"I Saw the bitch's Mii on it,"
lulz.

p.s what? they were doing it with the 3ds in their pockets?!


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 5, 2011)

If this is true...



Spoiler



AWESOME!!!


----------



## Shabutie78 (Apr 5, 2011)

DeadLocked said:
			
		

> Cool story, seems too perfect to be true. If you go to someone's house to..well do it, why would you take your 3DS? Especially being that age.


the husband and the mistress both obviously share an interest in the 3DS.
just because she's a mistress doesn't mean the only thing they do together is fuck. maybe they go out to lunch? maybe they go see movies? maybe they fuck? maybe they play 3DS together?
why else would the husband have bought two?
also, get over april fools day. everyone's still paranoid over that shit and it was days ago.


----------



## digipokemaster (Apr 5, 2011)

scary but amazing-ly awesome


----------



## Fear Zoa (Apr 5, 2011)

tigris said:
			
		

> *snip*
> p.s what? they were doing it with the 3ds in their pockets?!


........thats a great idea....think of all the steps you'd get


----------



## Chaz. (Apr 5, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> tigris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not many, sources say he was quite quick!!


----------



## worlok375 (Apr 5, 2011)

So you're telling me that this HAD to be someone he was cheating on her with? It couldn't have been someone driving by or across the street? So silly when people make assumptions, in this circumstantial evidence she saw hard proof with no way to be denied.


----------



## RNorthex (Apr 5, 2011)

sherlock, columbo, fletcher, poirot....
when "The Mysterious Cases of Mr. 3DS" is going to air?


----------



## Oveneise (Apr 5, 2011)

Kind of sad... but humorous as well!


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 6, 2011)

What a unique way of catchin cheaters.
I wonder if this method can be used for criminals too.


----------



## Devin (Apr 6, 2011)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> What a unique way of catchin cheaters.
> I wonder if this method can be used for criminals too.



Sure it can. If they have a 3DS on them while robbing a bank, and their Mii is sent to the bank's 3DS. Then if they use the "I was never near that bank" line, they can say. "OBJECTION! As evidence we have the defendants Mii, received from the banks own 3DS. Book him."


Win..


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Great story. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quite a fail too; serves him right if true.


----------



## M1r0 (Apr 7, 2011)

This is fake.. It says so in the source: http://bitmob.com/articles/first-marriage-...eet-pass-on-3ds (look at the top)


----------

